# Hooray.



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Today my pair of bettas spawned and there are about 50-80 eggs in the nest.The father is a delta/plakat i think and the mom is a vt.Iv'e always failed in raising the fry so maybe this time i may suceed.:-D
I cannot post pictures because the camera is dead.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

sad day on the camera but YAY eggies!!!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats! Hope all goes well.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you get a lot of healthy fry.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Today the bubblenest becomes small and the dad keeps blowing bubbles and collecting the eggs on the ground and omg there are at least 200 eggs.A large pile of eggs on the floor and in the nest.And after i come back for home they are only 100++ left do you think he ate some?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All males eat eggs. There's no way around it. He's going to eat some that may fungus or may not have been fertilized.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The embryo in the eggs are moving!!They are going to hatch tonight,i hope.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awesome!!!Good Luck!!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes they hatched!! I'll have to wait for a week to start bbs,feeding them mw first.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats "daddy"


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Congrats "daddy"


LOL...haha


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

What type are the parents? Hooray for babies!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The father is a pk,dt or hmpk(tail keeps growing and shrinking,lol) the mother is a vt i think.

Do the fry stay to the top all day?because i fed mw and i'm afraid they won't be able to eat it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They often stay around the top, but when food is introduced, they will follow the food. If they are healthy, don't worry, they will eat as long as the food wiggles like MW will.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I fed some bbs a few days ago to see if they eat it and some did,some did't.the fry will also dart around when i am near.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They are getting bigger!!
Bbs do make them grow fast!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I just culled 2(weak and swimming weirdly),they may be weak.
One question,when do they start to show their colour?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Camera fixed!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

wait somethings wrong with my camera.
Ignore the caterpillar.
The first and second is the father,the third one is my first spawn(i have no idea what happened to the camera)
And the last ones the fry.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

What kind of caterpillar are they? there cute ^^


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know....when I saw the caterpillars, I said EWWWWW!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know what type they are.


----------

